# Eclipse keine Autovervollständigung



## JungBoy (13. Jul 2008)

hiho

hab mir eclipse installiert in der Version 3.2.2 für Linux und hab jetzt das Problem das mir Eclipse keinerleit Autovervollständigungen anbietet. Jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann?


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jul 2008)

Schau dir mal die Settings in Java -> Editor -> Content Assist an.
Zur Not wechsel den Workspace.


----------

